# New shop in Cardiff



## silversurfer (Jun 16, 2007)

I have found the new shop in Cardiff!! It is not quite open yet but I am sure when it does it will be well worth a visit. I have just had a sneak look inside as they are working in the shop today to get it open. It's on the main road into Cardiff on the A48 Cowbridge road. They got one vivarium about 14' x 12' x 10' with water fall rock wall and a pond looks amazing, lots of large vivs 8' long some 6' long and some of them are 8'high and thats just one part of the shop!

Plenty of parking in the carpark so no problem of parking on the pavement while you run in to buy a box of crickets! You can browse at you leisure. I did get a E-mail off her [email protected] they havent got a web site yet but are working on it.

Will let you all know when it opens (she said it should be in 2 weeks) and will get the owner to put some photo's on here for you all to have a look.


----------



## Simon Parker (Feb 6, 2007)

*New Cardiff Shop*

This shop has been talked about for months didnt really think it was going to go ahead but had a guided tour last week and it is going to be HUGE. It is the old Bright Lights building next to the old vets on Cowbridge Road West one viv alone is half the size of our Pencoed shop...


----------



## mr dolittle (Apr 4, 2007)

any more news?


----------



## silversurfer (Jun 16, 2007)

Been back in to see how progress is geting on in the new Cardiff Reptile Centre and to see if there are any jobs going. The place is more like a reptile zoo than a shop, they are a couple of weeks behind but I think the opening day is the weekend after this one. I think it will be well worth a day out to visit the shop no matter where you live!


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

No idea where that is, but then again im only in cardiff every few weeks!
There has been a lot of shops popping up in south wales lately!:mf_dribble:


----------



## silversurfer (Jun 16, 2007)

If anyone knows of any other reptile shops in the south wales area, please do let me know because I live in the south wales area myself and only know of 1 and the new Cardiff Reptile Centre. The small shop called reptile Cymru started off anti Wild Caught and cursing every one who touches wild caught reptiles, but I see she is selling wild caught reps her self now!!

I don't see any problem in buying, selling, importing, breeding, or keeping any wild caught reptiles. I personaly would rather start with wild caught to start a breeding group as you know that you will be starting with new fresh blood lines. So com'on you anti wild caught people leave the importers alone and lets get some new species in for us to breed! And if you won't change your mind about wild caught then stick to your morals and stay away completly from wild caught if they are no good to import, keep, or breed then why sell them in your shops!

The New Cardiff Reptile Centre is at 173, Cowbridge Road West, Ely on the main A48 road into cardiff from the west.


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

i know of quite a few....
wel there is this 1 world of aquatics that is my local shop in swansea and it is very good....exept that some of the vivs are to small but y dont you join the forum....
there is this other dogey 1 that i wont even mention cus i dont think any1 should go there...
oh and there is a place in cardiff called dragon reptiles but its quite small
actually y dont i give u a massive list reptile shops in SOUTH WALES » Yell.com


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

i know of quite a few....
wel there is this 1 world of aquatics that is my local shop in swansea and it is very good....exept that some of the vivs are to small but y dont you join the forum....
there is this other dogey 1 that i wont even mention cus i dont think any1 should go there...
oh and there is a place in cardiff called dragon reptiles but its quite small
actually y dont i give u a massive list :lol2:reptile shops in SOUTH WALES » Yell.com


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

oooops posted it twice....:lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

posted double.. what's up with it today


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

silversurfer said:


> If anyone knows of any other reptile shops in the south wales area, please do let me know because I live in the south wales area myself and only know of 1 and the new Cardiff Reptile Centre. The small shop called reptile Cymru started off anti Wild Caught and cursing every one who touches wild caught reptiles, but I see she is selling wild caught reps her self now!!
> 
> I don't see any problem in buying, selling, importing, breeding, or keeping any wild caught reptiles. I personaly would rather start with wild caught to start a breeding group as you know that you will be starting with new fresh blood lines. So com'on you anti wild caught people leave the importers alone and lets get some new species in for us to breed! And if you won't change your mind about wild caught then stick to your morals and stay away completly from wild caught if they are no good to import, keep, or breed then why sell them in your shops!
> 
> The New Cardiff Reptile Centre is at 173, Cowbridge Road West, Ely on the main A48 road into cardiff from the west.


I don't know who you are or why you feel the need to badmouth me but please feel free to actually come in and have a chat about the WC debate in person  I was once very against WC in a naive way as many people are although I never "cussed" anyone, but have always had strong opinions... I think it is through the extensive debate and discussion on here, and talking and visiting all the shops in South Wales you don't seem to know about... that I realised the realities... but it's an interesting debate, that is on several other threads that you should join, or please, come and speak to me in person.

Anyway, you are obviously not getting out much 

There are 5 shops in Newport (use yell.com or the yellow pages) the biggest one is Wildside which is a VERY nice shop.. There is Krazy Kritters in Barry, there is a nice shop in Porthcawl. There is Dragon in Pencoed. There are 2 shops in Caerphilly, and World of Aquatics in Swansea. If you can also spare the 45 minute journey, I'd recommend Reptile Zone in Bristol also... oh, that's also Talbot Pets just outside of Cardiff. I can look up the websites and addresses if you


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

Yep world of aquatics is a very good shop my local 1....
i think ive bin 2 your shop before Athravan but if i havent i might pop down next week


----------



## silversurfer (Jun 16, 2007)

Yep, you were against wild caught reps anthravan but now you have a shop all your morals have gone out of the window! It's funny how people change there thoughts on wild caught when they get a shop and money comes into it. I have been in your shop and all the others shops but all seem to have the boaring same old stuff, apart from Dragon Reptiles in Pencoed they have a very large selection of reptiles and have reps that you don't see on a regular basis. Lets hope that the new Reptile Centre can do better.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Well, you are entitled to your opinion and I hope you find what you are looking for in this new shop and I wish them luck with their venture.. hopefully with lots of new hobbyists and pet keepers, more and more reptile shops will open, and there will be enough selection for everyone.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

silversurfer said:


> Yep, you were against wild caught reps anthravan but now you have a shop all your morals have gone out of the window! It's funny how people change there thoughts on wild caught when they get a shop and money comes into it. I have been in your shop and all the others shops but all seem to have the boaring same old stuff, apart from Dragon Reptiles in Pencoed they have a very large selection of reptiles and have reps that you don't see on a regular basis. Lets hope that the new Reptile Centre can do better.



I'm sure athravan doesn't want to go into the financial side of running a shop but the reality is this:

If you stock only CB then you limit your customers. you loose the "but they are X quid cheaper in X shop" crowd, some might say thats not a bad thing *but* the reality of it is that is a high enough proportion of customers (sadly) for it to matter.

Truth be told if shops like athravans (sorry i'm generalising, I realise I havn't visited your shop) stocked (for example) CB anoles at £25 each they'd be sat there for a very long time because they can go to any other shop and get WC for pence. All CB stock is a nice thought but it rarely happens.

Rather a shop that stocks both (avoiding WC when its needless) and is honest about it than the alarming number of shops that blatently lie and mislead. We have test questions we ask certain shops (ie ones we don't visit very often, if we're buying then we want to get an idea of their honesty, because at the end of the day if they are not honest about the quality of their products we don't want to buy from them.

I've lost count of the number of rep shops that have told us all about the CB tokays, bosc monitors (etc etc) We've had a shop keeper offer us a pastel sibling as a "het pastel".


I digress, while it would be awesome to stock CB only you can only do so if you can afford business to be slow.

Shops are not run (and therefore mortgages and bills paid) by selling those one off expensive CB animals, the profit on them isn't that huge. It's made in dry goods and plenty of bread and butter sales.

Mason


----------



## rach (Mar 1, 2007)

silversurfer said:


> Yep, you were against wild caught reps anthravan but now you have a shop all your morals have gone out of the window! It's funny how people change there thoughts on wild caught when they get a shop and money comes into it. I have been in your shop and all the others shops but all seem to have the boaring same old stuff, apart from Dragon Reptiles in Pencoed they have a very large selection of reptiles and have reps that you don't see on a regular basis. Lets hope that the new Reptile Centre can do better.



you like to bad mouth athravan who has a great selection of WELL CARED FOR reptiles, yet you seem to have no problem with the shop in pencoed. I personally havent been in dragon reps but the boyfriend has and he wasnt exactly over the moon at what he saw.
You seem to like plugging for those who will be of benefit to you yet you bad mouth a great shop. I have no respect for people like you who try and lower the reputation of decent hard working people.
Idiot.


----------



## silversurfer (Jun 16, 2007)

rach why comment on a shop you have never seen or been in! I haven't bad mouthed any one, all I have said was that athravan use to curse all the shops and was 100% anti wild caught saying they should be left alone in the wild and that they bring in parasites with them and infest other cb reps. Now that she got a shop her self it's all fine and OK to sell wild caught reps. a bit two faced for me.

so next time find out the facts before you jump to the conclosion! retard


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

silversurfer said:


> rach why comment on a shop you have never seen or been in! I haven't bad mouthed any one, all I have said was that athravan use to curse all the shops and was 100% anti wild caught saying they should be left alone in the wild and that they bring in parasites with them and infest other cb reps. Now that she got a shop her self it's all fine and OK to sell wild caught reps. a bit two faced for me.
> 
> so next time find out the facts before you jump to the conclosion! retard



did you read my post?

Having to sell WC is a financial necessity that most rep shop keepers start out not wanting to do, when it comes to the reality though or making a shop pay wages, bills, rent, mortgage, car loan (etc) then the slightly higher profit margins and cheaper price of CB animals is needed.

As I said in my first post (which you seem to have ignored) *any* shop in *any* trade has to play against the "but XXXX are cheaper in XXX" game.

Yes there are customers out there like us who will prefer CB and be willing to pay for it, unfortunately there are not enough of these customers for 99% of rep shops to survive on them alone especially when competition exsists like in most areas.


The truth of it is this:

Animals like water dragons and otgher commonly stocked asnd available animals are rarely even offered on the trade lists as CB (when compared to the amount of times CF and WC are offered.


I am sat here now looking at the lists of four suppliers (commonly used thorughout the trade) and not one of them offers CB water dragons, they can be found but it's pointless for most shops to find them.

the truth is that most waterdragons sold are sold to people who neither know (nor care) about the differences between CB and WC (even if the shopkeeper tried to explain it wouldn't matter. To these customers the only thing that matters is the big yellow star on the viv with ***£24.99*** written on it, the shop selling CB animals for £34.99 won't stand a chance.


A lot of reptile shop owners start of wanting to be the mecca of reptile keeping, selling royal morphs every week and only stocking CB animals. The kind of shop that internet hobbyists like us are crying out for, they see the noise and try to *be* that shop.

The reality of the economics of running such a shop soon catches up.

One of the only ways to remain in business is to do what the best reptile shops do well. Offer a mixture of CB, CF and WC reptiles, avoiding WC where CB alternatives are available competitively. As long as they are honest about them and explain to people who WANT to listen then they are fine. Without these "bread and butter" sales the shop is shut.

I much prefer this to the type of rep shop thast lies about it's products.

Having just begun to work in this industry ourselves I even ave some sympathy for some shopkeepers who are not honest about their animals, some know nothing about reps (ie the ones who have bolted on a rep bit to another business) and can only work on what they are told by suppliers and some of them are less than 100% honest about everything.

I personally would not call athravan two faced, I would actually refer to it as coming to understand the reality of the situation through actully running a reptile shop as apposed to what she had before which was the conviction and desire of someone who was about to run a reptile shop.

In reality the two don't often mesh, unless athravan could simply afford not to get paid on a regular basis then 100% CB stock would be great, not many people cvan offord to operate a business at anyhting other than a profit though.



All that being said you're probably only out to troll anyway so i'm probably wasting my time.

Never mind, at least my effort may stop someone' random reader of this thread listening to your nonsense and judging athravan, let her spoil her own reputation, thats everyone's right. Until she does so she's fine with me.

:no1:

Mason


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

Well said Mason :iamwithstupid:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

silversurfer said:


> rach why comment on a shop you have never seen or been in! I haven't bad mouthed any one, all I have said was that athravan use to curse all the shops and was 100% anti wild caught saying they should be left alone in the wild and that they bring in parasites with them and infest other cb reps. Now that she got a shop her self it's all fine and OK to sell wild caught reps. a bit two faced for me.
> 
> so next time find out the facts before you jump to the conclosion! retard


So if you say something about me, when you don't even know me in person... you're right... but if someone like Rach gives her opinion, she's a retard? :lol2:

You also completely ignored my polite PM in which I outlined all of my concerns about WC, ie lying about origin, not treating for mites, parasites, using WC when CB is available, overcharging for profit making etc... and anyone who knows me here has probably seem my comments on the WC threads, and knows about the sheer amount of animals that I captive breed every year.

WC reps DO bring in parasites. They DO bring in mites. I explained in my PM yesterday which you have ignored that I treated everything both externally and internally when it arrives. Please feel free to come to my shop and see my parasite treatment, my vets bills, and my mite treatment, and our quarantine policy. Unfortunately you don't seem interested in any facts which makes this discussion pointless.

The fact that you resort to name calling on anyone who defends me is simply demonstrating to others how unreliable a source of information you are.

If you continue to cast aspersions, insult members... I will report this to a moderator and ask for the thread to be removed.. there is no need to be childish and rude.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Silversurfer I guess by the way you are ripping reptilecymru to pieces on this thread you must after a job in this new reptile shop?

I have never been there but all I hear is good things about Athravens reptiles

Just an observation?


----------



## sebright (Mar 12, 2007)

Simon, Can you confirm the opening date, cus I'l be there! :smile:

Tariq.


----------



## rach (Mar 1, 2007)

Palmanda said:


> Silversurfer I guess by the way you are ripping reptilecymru to pieces on this thread you must after a job in this new reptile shop?
> 
> I have never been there but all I hear is good things about Athravens reptiles
> 
> Just an observation?


its either that or he is the owner trying to plug himself.
Telling me not to comment? Why not, my boyfriend is into reptiles and sure as hell wouldnt lie about a shop to me. Not going to go into the stuff he said about that shop, but its enough to put me off ever going in there!
Call me a retard? Fine, to be honest you arent worth a second of my time, only reason im here is to defend a really really great shop owner who has been nothing but help since I started talking to her.

Wow, and if what you have done isnt badmouthing in your book then someone really didnt raise you very well.

And isnt it funny how you have only posted on this one thread...? Pretty suspicious really.

Calling you an idiot I still stand by, seeing as you ignored everything athravan has said to you I can pretty much sum up that you are a stubborn little closed minded idiot who enjoys ripping into people. How mature of you.


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

silversurfer...if u cant reply to a pm from athravan then I guess u r just here to publicly try n cause trouble!! If U cant say anythin nice other than bad mouth athravan and her shop and called rach a retard then crawl back in2 ur hole n get a life!!

Oh...for the record....ur the retard!.....a cpl of posts on the forum n u think ur gods gift? sheesh...how old r u? 10?


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Well well well... It seams everyone like critising shops yet when its there shop they kick up a stink ! All apart from Athraven. 

I can categorily state that Reptile Cymru is one of the best reptile shops I've had the pleasure to step into. The vivs are all clean, the animals are all well cared for and fed well. None of this under feeding milarky that shops do to keep the animals small and cute for example. 

You won't find 2 burms for example inside a single cage, in fact your not likely to find burms there at all unless specifically ordered in for someone. To many people see them as cute and small and don't really appreciate there size after a year !

All animals sold will come with a caresheet and the knowledge of how best to keep the reptile. Plenty of shops I've walked into will allow you to walk out with animals without asking you a single question... for example do you have a setup and hows it maintained.

Athraven will state to any customer that the reptile they are purchasing will be wild caught, or captive breed. She will not lie like some shops and state its CB when really its WC. Everything that is sold will be feeding and will have been checked they do not have parasites or mites for example. I know Athraven isn't a fan of WC but the realities of running a shop means some species sold will be WC, but at least the cutomer knows ! 

How can I make all these judgement you may say ? Well I've been in the shop numerous times and every single time I've been there its clean. No crap in water bowls like pretty much every other shops I've been in has. Baby dragons will be on paper towel and not sand... I've also done Athraven a few favours and looked after the shop twice ! So its not like I don't know how things are run.


----------



## rach (Mar 1, 2007)

welshgaz said:


> Well well well... It seams everyone like critising shops yet when its there shop they kick up a stink ! All apart from Athraven.


Just wanna say there that its not my shop, i just have the pleasure of visiting occasionally and owning some of her stock  my local is scales n tails in porthcawl :lol2: I just defend athravan as she doesnt deserve all the stick she is getting from that idiot!!
And obviously you know she doesnt deserve it either  Cant deny it, she has the best aftercare as well, has helped us out off her own back for free when she didnt have to!
Cant fault her really!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

What a thouroughly nasty thread,,,

it seems more and more people are trying to nick business from more established shops and reptile businesses this way..

( eg ditta rep taxi thread and this one)

It only makes the person doing it look pathetic...

i think if something is wild caught being honest and careful ( parasite control and quarentine) is the right thing to do. Inform your customers and genuinely care for the animals.. Now i have never been to Athravens shop but I have only heard of good things about it...

stop trying to use negative publicity about others to boost your sales.. it just shows your desperate and underhanded.. not a good look really!!


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

hmmm has sparkle hit the nail on the head ?

tbh I don't think bad mouthing Athraven on this board is going to do much damage at all... Shes been around long enough now and meet enough people that people trust her. Spending time building a reputation is obviously worth doing instead of trying to ruin one !


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

welshgaz said:


> hmmm has sparkle hit the nail on the head ?
> 
> tbh I don't think bad mouthing Athraven on this board is going to do much damage at all... Shes been around long enough now and meet enough people that people trust her. Spending time building a reputation is obviously worth doing instead of trying to ruin one !


Shut up retard!

You don't know what the fu..


Sorry I thought we were all still calling each other names and I got carried away 



Mason


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

silversurfer said:


> I haven't bad mouthed any one, all I have said was that athravan use to curse all the shops and was 100% anti wild caught saying they should be left alone in the wild and that they bring in parasites with them and infest other cb reps. Now that she got a shop her self it's all fine and OK to sell wild caught reps. a bit two faced for me.
> 
> so next time find out the facts before you jump to the conclosion! retard


Dude who's the retard?

Athravan has a strong beleif in the CB market, she has done her research and has developed a new opinion. Nothing retarded or two faced about that. Seems like an open minded, reasonable person to me !!

I never used to beleive that the RSPCA intend to make it difficult for people to keep caged animals, but having numerous conversations and doing a bit of research (cheers ratboy), I have changed my mind. Thats not two faced, or retarded, thats using the facts to reassess a situation and draw a new conclusion based on the evidence at hand. 

Athravan is a great girl, she has good morals, and runs a beautiful shop. So what if you dont want beardies and leos and corns. You forget about the larger percentage of owners that actually DO like these animals. Shops keep these species because the hobby is growing, and these, despite being the animals recommended for novices are animals tht are kept even by keepers with GTP's, larger monitors, DWA listed species and rare/expensive/difficult to keep reptiles. 

For those of us that keep not so common animals, we have a central place where we can find out who has got what. Its called the forum. So when someone arrives fresh off the attitude boat thinking that people care about their opinion, or that people will refrain from liking a particular shop based on the fact that the stock is not too big for the average living room, too dangerous to be managed by a newbie or too rare to have care resources available, then just remember its horses for courses. If you dont like the shop, go tell somoene that actually gives a hoot.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

to be honest this type of thread might do the opposite of what these morons are trying to achieve

Ditta and Athravan probably will find they have MORE support and MORE business...


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

lol has the silver sufer gone off the deep end do u think hehe


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Well tbh nat the way it was written either he owns the new shop and is trying to plug it by claiming its better than the next one down the road, OR he has a serious issue with Athravan personally. 

Either way he isnt doing himself any favours. Correct me if I'm wrong but there was a second person just joined in agreement with the Silversurfer, and he appeared to have the same attitude. Be interested to see the IP addreSS for those two as it goes, lol. IF he doesnt own that shop I cant see the true owner thanking him for his attitude any time soon. I guess its safe to say the plan backfired.


----------



## mr dolittle (Apr 4, 2007)

simon i would like to know the opening date of the new shop, if u know that is also if silver surfer knows, its good to inroduce new blood in to the hobby , as well as introducing new animals and species that some shops are unableor will not obtain, i think the thread has gone a bit mad and peopeles tempers are flareing

Every 1 has there views and opinions and thats y they join an online forum so that they can talk and chat about aspects of there hobby or interest so people plese remeber that everyone is entiteled in there opinion, and also really is the name calling is it neccacery?

just to finish up i have been to simons shops *dragon reptiles* in canton and llanedyn and the new 1 in pencoed and i was impressed with the stores, animals well fed and the staff knowlagagble and helpful in every aspect clean vivs and plenty of questions asked from staff as to know if they understood how the reps should be kept
like wise *reptile cymru* is again a clean shop animals well fed and again advice freely given never bought live stock,well not yet i am after the emerald, but again a good shop wont sell untill they are 100% with the boa, so thats y its not in my viv lol, both shops feel welcoming and never had issues with either ,i been keeping reptiles for 10 years and live in cardiff seen a few stores come and go and to be honest with you these guys (above mentioned ) have been proffesional in my eyes and as well cared for the animals so really i can vouch for both stores and i wish every succes for the future for the new store


rant over


----------



## Simon Parker (Feb 6, 2007)

*New shop opening date*

Not sure of the exact opening date as its not one of ours but it only looks to be a few weeks away. Popped in yesterday and the signs are up outside 90% of the vivs are ready and it is looking really good. 

On another note I'm not into all this slagging out and bitching about any shops or breeders etc on forums I have never done it and never will people will always have their own opinions on different shops. I find it really childish playground stuff. If anybody does have a problem with any of my shops or any other for that matter be polite and approach the owner instead of being a total coward and hiding behind made up names on an internet forum that is there for the whole world to see.


----------



## mr dolittle (Apr 4, 2007)

Simon Parker said:


> Not sure of the exact opening date as its not one of ours but it only looks to be a few weeks away. Popped in yesterday and the signs are up outside 90% of the vivs are ready and it is looking really good.
> 
> On another note I'm not into all this slagging out and bitching about any shops or breeders etc on forums I have never done it and never will people will always have their own opinions on different shops. I find it really childish playground stuff. If anybody does have a problem with any of my shops or any other for that matter be polite and approach the owner instead of being a total coward and hiding behind made up names on an internet forum that is there for the whole world to see.


 
here here well said simon:no1:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Mmmmm what a horrible thread.
seems to me silver surfer is the owner of at least an investor in the new shop.
he forgets that the reptile circle is a small one, the drums beat hard and fast.
we all know Athraven and she is a trusted member and a caring private owner as well as running a good clean shop.

there is a bloke that has had two shops shut down, has been banned from keeping/selling animals that it is rumoured is planning to open a new shop in the cardiff area, not someone you know is it silver surfer ?


----------



## Nick417 (Apr 19, 2007)

Must admit it's put me off the new shop before I've even been it, too many negative vibes. I've been in Reptile Cymru a couple of times and really liked it, nice clean shop, nice clean vivs and all the reps look healthy. Thought the prices were pretty reasonable as well (bought my Paraguayan from her a couple of weeks ago) all in all couldn't fault it. Then along comes some plonker and slags it off while at the same time raving about a shop that isn't even open yet, something is rotten in the state of Denmark methinks (to borrow from Shakespeare).


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

just wanted to show our support of athraven, have collected reps for customers and the vivs and reps are always clean and look healthy, also we have delvered turtles from her to new loving homes, she had taken them in even though she doesnt really deal with them, she rehomed them for no cost, (unlike a lot of shops), she has a heart of gold
:no1::no1::no1:


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

I have been to pretty much all the shops in south wales and always do when i travel past! I dont think theres 1 that doesnt sell WC and most point you to one of the other shops if they cannot help you with certain things!
when I first went to reptile cymru I was shocked to be given a caresheet and guarrentee when I bought geckos from them! I hadnt seen a shop do that in years and was pleased that it was being done!
Dragon reptiles have just opened a shop in pembrokeshire near me and its looking to be a very nice shop just like their pencoed store!
The only shop I would never buy from is the parrot shop on newport docks and I urge people to go there and see for yourself what a bad shop is!I dont mind naming it as It deservs the bad reputation to stop people buying from them!
I will be visiting the new shop in cardiff as I always do like i did with reptile cymru as it could be a good shop and this silver surfer may just have a problem with other shops and has now dented the new shops chances!


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

ukgeckos said:


> The only shop I would never buy from is the parrot shop on newport docks and I urge people to go there and see for yourself what a bad shop is!I dont mind naming it as It deservs the bad reputation to stop people buying from them!


I've been there... B&G Parrots or summut ? Admittedly I went probably over a year ago and they only had a few things. Gotta say though that it all looked clean and well maintained to me. Dragons had UV and all looked like there heaters were on stats. Guess they probably branched out and took on more than they could handle !


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

they only had a small amount of reps when i went but they had 3 species of tort together and in the same viv were spiders in hatchling boxes! torts had massive shell deformaties. also had rock iggys in very bad shape even for wc's!
made me sick!


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Well they didn't have any torts or spiders there at the time... guess its gone downhill


----------



## mr dolittle (Apr 4, 2007)

any more news on this shop????


----------



## SophieTeo (Jan 24, 2014)

My friend visited cardiff reptile center 4 years ago wanting to buy a bearded dragon. The young guy there took her in the back to show youngest ones. 

The computer was on and this forum on the screen. She commented about them being members here, he said the boss Pepe used it not him. She looked at the name and it was Silversurfer.


----------

